# Damn Another Hobby I May Get Into!!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Browsing ebay when I came across one of these which I got my 5th birthday in `59










Then I found one of these which I also had around that time

*Ferrari*










I already have one of these which I picked up in Leicester market a few years ago

*Cooper-Bristol*










Now I`ve seen others from the same series which look interesting including these...

*H.W.M.*










*Talbot Lago*










Oh well maybe in the future when I`ve got some spare dosh


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tim ( Indenial) has beaten you to it with that one Mac...

Ask him for a photo or 2


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Errr, Tim any chance of some pic`s?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Errr, Tim any chance of some pic`s?


Arrgh! I've got a slightly different strain of your virus, Mach - I collect Scalextric cars; I've got at least one of each model of F1 car they've produced (not one of each colour or livery variation - thank goodness!) I'll see if I can manage a snap of my collection.

I try and steer clear of Dinky cars, Action Man and any other fondly-remembered toys of my youth to avoid being sucked into a destructive vortex of eB*y, collector's fairs, debt, selling kids/organs on eB*y etc.









-- Tim


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

You don't want a Dinky / Corgi habit. Exponential price scales for small increments in quality vs. ease of production of fake packaging plus some of the nerdiest people on this planet (I used to collect slot cars (running my collection down now to just ones to 'play' with) so I used to go to Toy fairs).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

in_denial said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Errr, Tim any chance of some pic`s?
> ...


I have no intention of getting sucked in to seriously collecting these old toys partly due to space but mainly as I don`t want to divert funds from important things like watches









However I might look out for some playworn examples of that particular Dinky racing car series and also the VW


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Love those cars (and the smiley), but wouldn't get near them at home, the kids would have them in bits before you know it.

Oh for the day when they are grown, and can afford to spoil me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mach,

The second one down...the blue and yellow...I had one of those...memory is playing me up, I guess...I thought it was a Maserati???

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

here,s my little bunch...all but two of these, I had to use at various times in my career.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Mach,
> 
> The second one down...the blue and yellow...I had one of those...memory is playing me up, I guess...I thought it was a Maserati???
> 
> Roger


Nope, definitely a Ferrari, see item 270082686084


















BTW nice collection of vans


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nope, definitely a FerrariYep, OK Mach...in my defense, it was circa 1956!

Rog


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Nope, definitely a FerrariYep, OK Mach...in my defense, it was circa 1956!
> 
> Rog


Fair point, I was only having to remember back to 1959









actually I do remember 1956!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

actually I do remember 1956! Me too,

Our primary school had a play-yard with a nice slope and smooth tarmac...we had a good racetrack for these...we used to spend hours oiling the axles and swapping the tyres....those were the days...we made our own entertainment then..

Rog


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to admit I only have a couple of memories of 1956, well I was only 2 years old


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh takes me back... in the late 80s and early 90s I decided on a whim to collect Diecast Minis... I started by picking em up for 10p at carboots etc... About that time Corgi/Dinky/Vitesse etc all started producing re-editions so it so of 'grew'... Those ranged from Â£5 to Â£50 tho...







I ended up with 200 or so, mostly mint and boxed. In 1994 I had em in a cabinet I hand built... then 6mths later I saw sense and put em away again in the loft. In 2004/5 I ebayed em and netted about Â£3.5k!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t be certain but this may be an example of the Triang lorry I also got for my 5th birthday, the style & colours are right.










& a year or so later I got one of these...



















Both were very large toys, I could sit on the bus*









*Before anyone starts I mean the top.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> In 2004/5 I ebayed em and netted about Â£3.5k!!!


I wonder if you`d waited what really nice Omega(s) you could get if you sold that collection now


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Just a further memory....

By the end of the 1960s, I had collected the complete set of Dinky Military Vehicles, all boxed too.......When I got wed in 1970, I put them into storage in my parents loft....some months later, I found them missing...when I quizzed my Mother...she said that she had given them to the local Orphange "as they were only toys"

I didnt begrudge the kids the pleasure of playing with them...but I am still sore about it 37 years later....what would they have fetched now??

Rog


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > In 2004/5 I ebayed em and netted about Â£3.5k!!!
> ...


Yes good point! tho when you suddenly realise you had a box of Â£3.5k in the loft doing nowt it becomes a bit surreal


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Mach...I remember my triang truck...if correctly it was big.....and I mean BIG!...not dinky size at all more like tonka or bigger.

Every time I watch antique roadshow and some kid opena box with some old dinky and corgi cars in I sit there saying "I had one of them, and that one, and that one too.....wonder what happened to them?" But don't we all?

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Hey Mach...I remember my triang truck...if correctly it was big.....and I mean BIG!...not dinky size at all more like tonka or bigger.
> 
> Every time I watch antique roadshow and some kid opena box with some old dinky and corgi cars in I sit there saying "I had one of them, and that one, and that one too.....wonder what happened to them?" But don't we all?
> 
> Best regards David


Imagine AR 20 years from now, "look an original Play Station, I had one of those" how exiciting!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Imagine AR 20 years from now, "look an original Play Station, I had one of those" how exiciting!!


I've kept my Sinclair Spectrum ZX and original Megadrive.

Disappointing that they would only fetch probably under a tenner on ebay. Need to keep them for another 20 odd years I think


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I got bitten by the die-cast toy car bug a couple of years ago. I'm cured now though









I've posted these before, but no harm in posting them again I guess:

Lesney Matchbox - 1960's and 1970's 1-75 Series Regular Wheels and First Issue Superfast

Corgi F1 models from the 70's


----------

